# Not Authorized to read Harri Rautianen's article



## FremontSax (Feb 6, 2009)

From the forum, if you click the Home button you get to a page which has a list of recent articles, on the left hand side.

One of these recent articles is 

Manhattan Beach - California
Harri Rautiainen 11-11-2009 

WHen I try to read that article I get the following

FremontSax, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## MartinMusicMan (Jul 13, 2007)

I tried it and got the same message.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

It hasn't been officially published for viewing by the general membership yet. It may well be an experiment anyway, as the text is simply the Lorem ipsum "Greeking".


----------



## FremontSax (Feb 6, 2009)

I know, I know Harri and all are way over worked and under payed but....

As a suggestion, only published articles should be in the list of recent articles.

As a human factors psychologist friend of mine likes to say... if you give us monkeys a button, we will push it to see what it does!


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

FremontSax said:


> ...As a suggestion, only published articles should be in the list of recent articles.


I agree but it doesn't quite work that way.



FremontSax said:


> ...As a human factors psychologist friend of mine likes to say... if you give us monkeys a button, we will push it to see what it does!


I have spent a lot of time trying to figure-out how that thing works and... :scratch: :dontknow: - I have a feeling that i'm not the only one so the monkeys are gonna keep pushing that button


----------



## DBDONNIE (Jun 15, 2008)

"...Ain't no politics in music..."
DBDonnie


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

No when we have the article side (CMS) under control, it will time to open the blogging to SOTW members? Looking forward to several weeks of straightening all kinks out of it.


----------

